
Google Publishes C++, Go, Java and Scala Performance Benchmarks - B-Scan
http://www.readwriteweb.com/hack/2011/06/cpp-go-java-scala-performance-benchmark.php
======
bartonfink
Actual paper: [https://days2011.scala-
lang.org/sites/days2011/files/ws3-1-H...](https://days2011.scala-
lang.org/sites/days2011/files/ws3-1-Hundt.pdf) [pdf]

Old discussion: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2615096>

